# A new challenge!



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, this is a challenge 
Just a friendly one, no competition. Unless someone offers to giveaway (dont feel pressured too)

The challenge is a cheap to make setup but impossible to master

Its explained in this diagram










7+ meters, 
You have a clock motor. Available on ebay for under $4, £3

You set up the hand with tubing or string attached, and a match at the end of that.

This shot is significantly harder, as it only gets to roughly the same spot after a minute, and it pretty much never stops. (due to swinging in the tubing or string)

I look forward to seeing if anyone can do it, and who and how long it takes 

( I realize if you are up for this shot, it will take time for it to come in the mail, and you may be concerned about spending money, However. The motor will be use able for many different shots, and this one many times.)

I personally believe this is one of the most advanced shots possible, having to time, judge and shoot perfectly in sync.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Can I use my motor from a disco ball? It goes around 6 times in a minute. I'll hang it upside down and uses some tubing to get as close to the drawing as possible.

Todd


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Can I use my motor from a disco ball? It goes around 6 times in a minute. I'll hang it upside down and uses some tubing to get as close to the drawing as possible.
> 
> Todd


If you really want, the clock motor was due to the "jumping" motion.. I'd prefer you to use a longer peice of tubing for a wider swing, But its up to you!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

No problem...the last clock motor I bought had the smooth motion. I'll see if the hobby shop has one of the other styles.

Thanks

Todd


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome, Good luck !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think a shot like this deserves a prize. Seems impossible.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well there ya go Mr TreeFork...seems a super sharp shooter could do this...as for myself(forget it) I will watch the video fun

I will stay with my soda cans for now...till I get better with my accuracy as to hits every time~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I did this one over a week ago ( 3/27) using Wingshooter's rotating head shooter. No motor but faster than a clock with a followup extinguishment shot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This was a the first time done on News Years Eve. I believe I wished everyone a Happy New Year at the end.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This one was done on Jan 17 2014. Just a tadd more difficult because a card cut was added to the mix. This is called the Horizontal Spinning Gambler.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A clock motor would make this shot much easier . A nice consistent ,slow and predicable movement in one single plane.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

treefork said:


> A clock motor would make this shot much easier . A nice consistent ,slow and predicable movement in one single plane.


I Think The Clock Motor Individual Is Referring To Is The Ones That Tick Instead Of A Sweeping Second Hand. That'd Be Difficult To Deal With The Wiggling After Each Tick, But I'm Sure It's Possible. If Anyone Can Do It, It Would Be You, treefork!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

ryguy27 said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > A clock motor would make this shot much easier . A nice consistent ,slow and predicable movement in one single plane.
> ...


Correct, the trick being that with the string or tubing it would swing/bounce, i even have a harder shot in my head, Swinging the clock motor too :devil:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I know it's not the same... but it is harder... I think:

10 meters instead of 7... spinning, swaying and bobbing in the wind and rain... with a kid to add distraction value:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I have the setup up and running. I tried to use tubing, but it was too heavy and the second hand would slip, not allowing it to go around. So I used some serving string with just enough tubing to hook up a match and to slide over the second hand. It works...and the match does do some jumping and wiggling. Now I just need some time to do a little shooting....or maybe a lot with this one.

For the clock motor, I just used the clock I got from the dollar store. I popped off the clear cover and hooked it up. If it get ruined, they are only $5...and no waiting for it to be shipped.

Hopefully I'll get a little video....good or bad...tomorrow night.

Todd


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> I have the setup up and running. I tried to use tubing, but it was too heavy and the second hand would slip, not allowing it to go around. So I used some serving string with just enough tubing to hook up a match and to slide over the second hand. It works...and the match does do some jumping and wiggling. Now I just need some time to do a little shooting....or maybe a lot with this one.
> 
> For the clock motor, I just used the clock I got from the dollar store. I popped off the clear cover and hooked it up. If it get ruined, they are only $5...and no waiting for it to be shipped.
> 
> ...


Awesome!
Good luck!
After you master it, Then swing the clock motor


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Individual said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I have the setup up and running. I tried to use tubing, but it was too heavy and the second hand would slip, not allowing it to go around. So I used some serving string with just enough tubing to hook up a match and to slide over the second hand. It works...and the match does do some jumping and wiggling. Now I just need some time to do a little shooting....or maybe a lot with this one.
> ...


That won't work with the one I have...it barely works with it in one place. The hands are a slip fit and it is moved too much the second hand just spins around. I tried to glue it on but it didn't take.

Swinging the whole thing won't make it jump any more than just swinging the suspended match on a string. The small jumps from the second hand are not noticeable (yes, I have tested it ...just not shot at it,,,yet) lit they are when the clock is held in one place.

I am looking forward to seeing some video from you...you can't come up with a shot like this and not shoot it :neener: :rofl: .

Todd


----------

